# BASH Contests - IAP Collection Eligible



## mark james (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi folks, this *IS NOT* a "test poll."  So your vote is important.

Additions to the IAP Pen Collection, are limited, and one of the primary avenues is the annual BASH Contests in February.

Previously, I (with guidance/suggestions) from the IAP command center have identified several contests to be "IAP Collection Eligible."  This simply means that for several contests, the winner of the contest has the OPTION to donate his/her pen to the collection.  If they decline, the option is extended to the runner-up.

This is only an option, with no expectation of a donation.  Many have donated pens, others have not - and this is they way it should be.

However, this year I would like the IAP membership to decide which contests this option is extended to.  Let's limit it to the top three contests by way of a vote.

(Looking towards next year, I will make another poll in a few months to consider having a seperate dedicated contest within the BASH and/or Summer Extravaganza for the IAP Collection.  That way no one will enter unless they are already comfortable donating a pen; we could then allow the top 2-3 pens to be added to the collection.  But that will be put to a vote in a few months).

So please vote, and feedback is welcomed.  This Collection is the property of IAP, so it represents you.

Soon to be announced:  The IAP Collection will be displayed at three AAW Chapters in NJ/DEL and the 2019 MPG in 2019.  It is getting around.


----------



## mark james (Jan 12, 2019)

After someone votes, please let me know if the results are "not viewable,"  this is they way I wanted it set up (a bit of further practice for the BASH). :wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2019)

Votes are being seen. I voted but  what I wanted to see was not there. Why not take all top winners and ask if they would be interested and the group that is interested have a seperate vote by the membership to choose which pen they would like to see added to the collection. Just a suggestion.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 12, 2019)

I kind of agree with John on this one. Take all the winners, put them in an IAP Collection poll. If you want up to 3 take the top 3 choices of the poll and ask if they want to participate. 

If you want to expand put the winner and runner up from each contest in the poll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 12, 2019)

I can also select more than one. Not sure if you wanted that or not.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 12, 2019)

I can also select more than one. Not sure if that is what you want or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Jan 12, 2019)

Votes are being seen.  OK, I can't change it now, not sure what I did wrong, I don't believe I checked the option for the votes to be public.


Why not take all top winners and ask if they would be interested.  We can consider that.


and the group that is interested have a seperate vote by the membership to choose which pen they would like to see added to the collection. 
This actually was discussed a while back.  It was felt that if a vote combining all the contests together were grouped, Kitless, Segmented, Advanced, Freestyle, etc would dominate the votes.  To give a balanced diversity to the overall collection, it was felt that keeping each contest seperate for inclusion would give breadth.  Possibly your suggestion above would be a happy medium.   But we can revisit this - The views of the membership should prevail.

Note:  Freestyle has been reluctantly "retired" from consideration due to storage, transportation for display issues.  In most cases they would require their own container, and as at some point this project will need to be "passed on" to another volunteer, we are trying to keep it manageable.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## mark james (Jan 12, 2019)

MRDucks2 said:


> I can also select more than one. Not sure if that is what you want or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Yes, I intended the poll to allow three contests.  Hmnnn,  can you vote for for every contest; all six?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2019)

mark james said:


> MRDucks2 said:
> 
> 
> > I can also select more than one. Not sure if that is what you want or not.
> ...



Yup, you can vote ALL six. Mark, given that you are getting some results not to what you had intended. Perhaps it's best to void this poll and start another.


----------



## mark james (Jan 12, 2019)

wood-of-1kind said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > MRDucks2 said:
> ...



Yea... Sigh.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 12, 2019)

If I recall correctly, you can set up a poll to allow only one choice, or multiple (any number or) choices.  The forum software does not enforce voting for 3 - and only 3.  You have to rely on the honor system for that.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## mark james (Jan 12, 2019)

Sylvanite said:


> If I recall correctly, you can set up a poll to allow only one choice, or multiple (any number or) choices.  The forum software does not enforce voting for 3 - and only 3.  You have to rely on the honor system for that.
> 
> I hope that helps,
> Eric



I think you are exactly correct, I allowed "multiple choices."  I'll redo tomorrow AM.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2019)

I will resort to an old phrase I use here alot and that is WOW FACTOR. To me that is what you want to see with the collection. It may not be the best of the best but it is a WOW pen. If people step up their game in any one of those contests they can produce a WOW pen. I believe the members would vote for the WOW pen and not a specific category. 

It seems you have reserve notions about this suggestion so then maybe be on a rotation system of all contests. You can either ask the first place winner if they would agree and go down from there (second,third, and so on) or ask the next contest winner on the list if the first place winner would agree and keep doing this till you get a winner. The problem with any of these is you could wind up with a new pen each year from the same contest and no guarenteed to expand. But if you do the rotation system and go through all the participants in the contest you are bound to get a person accepting. But again now you went away from the WOW factor.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 13, 2019)

I guess a different approach could be to not select now and use a vote for the contest the pen comes from after regular voting is complete. 

Then the membership chooses the contest based on the winner and entries after they are known. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Jan 13, 2019)

PLEASE DO NOT VOTE IN THIS THREAD ANYMORE - I SET IT UP INCORRECTLY AND WILL BEGIN A NEW POLL.

SORRY.


----------



## Brian G (Jan 13, 2019)

mark james said:


> Votes are being seen.  OK, I can't change it now, not sure what I did wrong, I don't believe I checked the option for the votes to be public.



Whenever you preview the post before submitting, or make edits before submitting, you have to re-check the option to not show votes to the public.  It's a quirk in the forum software.  For some reason it re-sets to make them public.


----------



## mark james (Jan 13, 2019)

Brian G said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > Votes are being seen.  OK, I can't change it now, not sure what I did wrong, I don't believe I checked the option for the votes to be public.
> ...



Ahhh..  That's helpful.


----------

